# Kitten wanted in about 6 weeks time



## carms87 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi,

I am about to move into a new house in around 6/7 weeks and am looking to rescue a small kitten, preferably a boy. Can anyone help me out with one being available in that timeframe? Please email me [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

carms87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am about to move into a new house in around 6/7 weeks and am looking to rescue a small kitten, preferably a boy. Can anyone help me out with one being available in that timeframe? Please email me [email protected]. Thanks


There are probably a lot in different rescues near you which will be coming up available. If you post your location members will be able to help you, and you will know you are getting a vaccinated kitty


----------



## carms87 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi, thanks 
I am in the Chester/North Wales area


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I don't think there will be a shortage of kittens needing new loving homes, but personally I would get the move out of the way and settle into your new home for a week or so before starting to look. Then you could visit local rescue centres and see about a kitty, it's not a good idea to do it while the house is still in an uproar with boxes etc all over.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree you should wait until your house is in order and you are ready for kittens, then pm me and I will let you know what rescues are close to you


----------

